# Tivo app finally remembers download quality choice!



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

I *still* keep checking out of habit, but I'll hopefully soon stop doing that..

But the Tivo app now FINALLY remembers that I want to download everything in the lower quality rather than the higher quality!! (Mostly for download speed..)


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I am the same way but do this for the capacity and not speed. International flights in coach need more entertainment.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't think it's a matter of remembering, it defaults to lower quality now (I always download at higher quality and it's been reverting to low).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Mine seems to be choosing Basic on my iPhone and Medium on my iPad every time. Doesn't seem to remember anything.


----------



## Time_Lord (Jun 4, 2012)

regardless of what I choose it downloads "Best" quality


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

yeah, this seems to not be true anymore.. at least it won't remember BASIC.


----------

